

Gistblog - khebbie
http://gistblog.herokuapp.com/gist/4432883

======
kordless
I did this a few months ago for GAE-Boilerplate: <http://stackgeek.com/>. Runs
on GAE under Python.

I'm using Disqus for comments, but have considered switching to Github's
comment API for gists for the post comments.

A friend of mine pointed out that the gists themselves can serve as a 'backup'
blog post.

------
dergachev
I use Mike Bostock's awesome bl.ocks.org service that's very similar.

It's great for gists with html/js that you want people to preview, as in:
<http://bl.ocks.org/4331769>

------
geerlingguy
"Internal Server Error" :(

------
shazow
Not sure what this is since it's down (500 error), but based off the name it
sounds a lot like <http://gist.io/> (which I really like).

~~~
cageyjames
Very much so...

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:HzwUy6B...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:HzwUy6BE_2sJ:gistblog.herokuapp.com/gist/4432883+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
khebbie
It is heavly inspired by gist.io, the problem is that since i have not
registered with their api i am over the limit didn't think about that when
submitting - sorry :-(

------
cageyjames
GitHub repository is here: <https://github.com/khebbie/GistBlog>

